# Crysis: Warhead



## Stalker (Jun 5, 2008)

*Crysis: Warhead Announced!* 
Today, June 5 2008, Electronic Arts and Crytek announce the development of Crysis: Warhead, a stand-alone game exclusively for the PC and *coming this fall*. Warhead is a *parallel story to Crysis* and in it *you play as* Sergeant Sykes, also known as *'Psycho'*

*img127.imageshack.us/img127/9462/crysiswarheadteaserqu0.jpg



> *EA AND CRYTEK ANNOUNCE DEVELOPMENT OF CRYSIS WARHEAD *
> 
> *The Next Installment of One of the Highest Rated Games of 2007 *
> 
> ...


 
You can visit the Crysis: Warhead teaser site from these two URLs: 
*www.crysis-thegame.com*
*www.crysisthegame.com *

SOURCE:**www.incrysis.com/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=660*


----------



## hullap (Jun 5, 2008)

what will be its minimum requrements?
an alienware?


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2008)

^
Sure!


----------



## paranj (Jun 5, 2008)

minimum requirements are out -

a Core 2 Duo E8500
4GB DDR3 RAM
2x9800gx2

not much.


----------



## Stalker (Jun 5, 2008)

^^LOL

anyway, i think this will be an expansion of some sort to Crysis.....so min requirements will be the same(almost)


----------



## warfreak (Jun 5, 2008)

Should have been a multiplayer expansion rather than a singleplayer one with the same storyline but playing someone else.
But thats just my opinion. I'm sure many didn't like the multiplayer version. From sales point of view, Crytek would have been better off with a multiplayer(and make it more lower spec friendly) to lure in more gamers rather than to cater to a select few with ubergod gaming rigs.


----------



## SunnyChahal (Jun 5, 2008)

This one will be more optimized to run on older systems i guess and maybe we could play it on highest settings with playable FPS's unlike Crysis.Crysis was a good game but poorly optimized Hope this one doesn't disappoint.


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 6, 2008)

I've to sell an arm, a leg and some vital organs just to get the monster to run with bare bones.


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 6, 2008)

Y all of u need to run at max...
ive finished Crysis many times even on my 7600GT on med and it looked good too.
As cards are becoming powerful nd cheaper, req wont be much of a problem.

but my disappointment is the main character being the Phycho. A leaner one wud have been better.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

Psycho was really a psycho. Geez why did even Electronic Farts bother with an expansion


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

where did u guys read its sys req ?
i dont think they revealed anything like that


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

we were joking. do u really think they will put up 2x9800GX2 as minimum?


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

no...
in fact i didnt read what u posted..but was just curious to find a source..


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

But be ready,it will atleast require 7600GT but seeing ur sig i dont think u will have prob. running it on the Electric Stove


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

oh that..i need to change my siggy..i own a 8800GT SLi


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

okay than it will run fine. i want another 8800GT and a XFX 680i SLi LT and an E8400.  I am poor  I cant play Mario.


----------



## nish_higher (Jun 6, 2008)

thats a decent config..
dont call urself poor !


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jun 6, 2008)

Awesome!


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

whats soo awesome? [yawn] ?


----------



## ancientrites (Jun 6, 2008)

this is a great news yet another crysis game exclusively for pc but guyz you all r forgetting something but i havent i read in some site crytek will stop supporting pc platform and concentrate on consoles.were they joking about it?


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

^^no they are right. They are leaving PC after this game.


----------



## arcticflare (Jun 6, 2008)

They aren't leaving actually. They'll be making games compatible to consoles too apart from PC...


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

^^that pretty much sums it up


----------



## amitash (Jun 6, 2008)

hope i can play it at very high...thoruoghly enjoyed crysis with my rig.


----------



## paranj (Jun 6, 2008)

^^not very high but at high. Electronic Farts guys always design more than today's h/w can handle


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 9, 2008)

crysis was a good game, i hated the ending though
Why are we playing Psycho?? whats wrong with nomad??


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2008)

Phycho is ok if he wear the helmet though


----------



## frederick_benny_digit (Jun 9, 2008)

hey dominator reply to my pm plz....final doubt..just lemme know what u think of 'altec lansing ahs502i' headphones...gotta buy in 2 days...its for 900..plz reply soon...

PS::sry for interrupting this thrd,by da way im crysis fan too..game was cool..


----------



## hellgate (Jun 9, 2008)

yipeee....A new Crysis installment.hope my hardware can handle it else it'll time to shop 4 new hardware.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

no Crysis Warhead Will be a flop


----------



## mastermunj (Jun 9, 2008)

damn!! don't tell me i will have to upgrade my machine in 2 months  haha


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

> Why are we playing Psycho?? whats wrong with nomad??



This is a parallel story. Crysis was about what Nomad does in the island. What Psycho does in the island is what Warhead is about. Both Crysis and Crysis:Warhead take place at the same time.


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

Warhead sounds cheap 
again not a tech demo


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 9, 2008)

The name shud have been Phycho Crysis...to the extreme 
lol


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

hey when is it cuming out?


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 9, 2008)

This fall.


----------



## paranj (Jun 9, 2008)

wow. so i need to upgrade my PC? i just did 2 months back


----------



## Faun (Jun 9, 2008)

yeah this will teach u a lesson...err the tale of patience


----------



## thewisecrab (Jun 10, 2008)

dheeraj_kumar said:


> This is a parallel story. Crysis was about what Nomad does in the island. What Psycho does in the island is what Warhead is about. Both Crysis and Crysis:Warhead take place at the same time.



You mean what psycho does when the duo separate after infiltratating the Korean Port?  (read: After the mission "Assault")


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

hey i completed the game, after half of the game Psycho is nowhere to be found. Think he lost his diaper


----------



## asingh (Jun 10, 2008)

Call it " PSYSIS"


----------



## nvidia (Jun 10, 2008)

^^Lol...
With this game, i'm sure my graphics card can surpass the 109C record that it has set right now.


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

> You mean what psycho does when the duo separate after infiltratating the Korean Port? (read: After the mission "Assault")





> hey i completed the game, after half of the game Psycho is nowhere to be found. Think he lost his diaper



I'm not sure when he leaves Nomad, its been quite some time since I played, but yeah he leaves in the middle. Thats where Warhead is supposed to start. And you're supposed to find the diaper stolen by aliens and korean troops because there is no damn general store on the island


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

^^and theres a ttime limit as Psycho cant wait too pee


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 10, 2008)

dear friends,

 when i played crysis demo, it ran @ 5fps i think in my configuration. But i am going to upgrade my PC soon with a new gfx and......  yep, that's it. hope it will run. But first i will purchase the game only after trying the game demo. Else i will loose 1000 bucks. I don't think why developers are trying optimize games to make it run fine on a low ended pc. 

Off the topic:

I am not only talking about the crysis. But most of the recent games are running very slowly when i run it on my pc.


----------



## bikdel (Jun 10, 2008)

Oh man! A new crysis out while ppl still sob over the old one. 
hope the new engine helps it to pull through in lower end too. High end gamers shud get what they paid for, but even low end ones shud get to taste it.


----------



## amitash (Jun 10, 2008)

The first crysis had a few bugs if u ask me...my current sig can just manage it at very hi under DX10...i hope the new one will perform better...are the requirements out yet??


----------



## dheeraj_kumar (Jun 10, 2008)

What is your system config vamsikrishna919?

and for your question, consoles are there for a reason.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 10, 2008)

dheeraj bahi,

my configuration

Intel Pentium IV  - 2.66ghz,
512mb ram,
ati readon Xpress X200 (onborad)


----------



## paranj (Jun 10, 2008)

^^wow thats why devs give sumthing like "System Requirements" . sorry i didnt mean to hurt but seriously u tried to play Crysis on that PC ???????


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Jun 10, 2008)

yes, at least crysis ran @ 5 fps. But the bioshock didn't show the picture at all picture at all, same with the assassin's creed, gears of war. I know you are joking, but i won't consider. All the people in the world will not have qurad core processors and DX 10.1 gfx cards. It is we, who have low end pc's , are making the people who has qurad core processors and dual core processors to be proud on themselves . Got me point


----------



## dOm1naTOr (Jun 10, 2008)

@vamsikrishna919
but the fact is nyone can play Crysis at med on a sub 20k PC. With cards like mercury or other cheap brands releasing 8600GT for 3k range and dual core proccys for sub 2.5k

Actually its not like Crysis will run only on high end, but only on ewer PCs. Nowadays all new PCs ll be having a dual core, 1G ram and atleast an X3100, n7100, X1250 IGP which can pull thru crysis at low.


----------



## asingh (Jun 12, 2008)

vamsikrishna919 said:


> dheeraj bahi,
> 
> my configuration
> 
> ...


 

No offense meant..but Crysis will not render via onboard graphics. It needs a separate GFX sub system to process...!!

Even with a 8500GT (yes it is not a gaming card)...I just manage to pull through..around 20 fps..with all at low. 

Hey you guys..tried that MOD for high end graphics. *"Cuban's Custom Crysis Configs". *It manages to pull off...high graphics..and give good FPS..


----------



## Stalker (Jul 6, 2008)

> The PC Gamer $653 Warhead Machine
> 
> Crytek built its own machine capable of running the game "*silky smooth*", with "*all the bells and whistles turned on*". Considering that it has an *8600GT*, I'll take it with a grain of salt, but Dan Stapleton confirmed in a PC Gamer Podcast thread that they absolutely did play the game on this machine, and it was running on *High details*.
> 
> ...



SOURCE: *www.crymod.com/thread.php?threadid=31134


----------

